
Titan M makes Pixel 3 our most secure phone yet - ytch
https://blog.google/products/pixel/titan-m-makes-pixel-3-our-most-secure-phone-yet/
======
bigiain
A different perspective, from another link to a Pixel3 review I clicked here
in HN this morning:

"I wanted to share all of the information this phone captured about me during
the long weekend I spent reviewing it. But there was simply too much of it,
and in too much detail. Publishing it would put me in real financial and
perhaps physical peril. And, besides, I’m not even sure if I am aware of it
all, or if I even could capture it all. What's out there? We have no idea."

( [https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/mathonan/google-
pixel-3...](https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/mathonan/google-
pixel-3-review-android) )

